# *WPPI 2008* Vegas Anyone?



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 9, 2007)

It's time for WPPI convention registrations. Is anyone going? If so, which hotel are you going to stay in(Bally's or Paris)? I'll probably stay at different hotel to keep costs low. I'm thinking about paying for the convention and attending the free classes instead of paying the extra money for the PLUS Classes. I have a few hotel vouchers for 2, if anyone needs one. The convention runs from March 12-20th but I'm interested in the 16th-19th.


http://www.wppionline.com/


----------



## SezzySue (Dec 17, 2007)

That looks like something I need to call about. I wonder what it will cost w/o the room.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 17, 2007)

hmm... I am gonna look into this....


----------

